# ⚠️WSJ: How Uber MAKES Its Drivers Pay And Pay and Pay.....



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Most Uber drivers seem unaware of how their job costs them when it comes to the value of their cars. We spoke with more than 50 Uber drivers in Los Angeles, Portland, Austin, Dallas, Houston and Charleston, S.C.,

https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-uber-makes-its-drivers-pay-11565737028
For drivers who depend on Uber to make a living, their cars' loss in value is serious. If a driver carries passengers for 40,000 miles a year and incurs depreciation of 29 cents a mile-the average reported by the American Automobile Association in 2018-the annual expense is $11,600, or $967 a month, $223 a week, $5.58 an hour based on 40 hours a week.


"Once" drivers understand that they are *liquidating the value of their vehicles*, in effect receiving payday *loans with their cars as collateral*, the effects may be significant.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

That is why people should be buying a car that is $3000 or less for this job. The only ones benefiting from a new ride are U/L and the pax. Pay rate doesn’t change for a beater.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That is why people should be buying a car that is $3000 or less for this job. The only ones benefiting from a new ride are U/L and the pax. Pay rate doesn't change for a beater.


Actually, this is "Why People" shouldn't chauffeur Uber's clients.
Even beaters need tires, brakes, gas, insurance, repairs repairs repairs


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That is why people should be buying a car that is $3000 or less for this job. The only ones benefiting from a new ride are U/L and the pax. Pay rate doesn't change for a beater.


my 10+ year old 3K xlonly vehicle agrees

90+% of x, pool requets are attempts to defraud desperate math flunkies into providing free labor,i e human trafficking


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That is why people should be buying a car that is $3000 or less for this job. The only ones benefiting from a new ride are U/L and the pax. Pay rate doesn't change for a beater.


My opinion is a $3k junker is great for delivering pizzas ? not people. These pax's lives are in your hands. If you can live with knowing someone in your car died because you were too cheap to keep a good car running properly... have at it!!!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Most Uber drivers seem unaware of how their job costs them when it comes to the value of their cars. We spoke with more than 50 Uber drivers in Los Angeles, Portland, Austin, Dallas, Houston and Charleston, S.C.,
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-uber-makes-its-drivers-pay-11565737028
> For drivers who depend on Uber to make a living, their cars' loss in value is serious. If a driver carries passengers for 40,000 miles a year and incurs depreciation of 29 cents a mile-the average reported by the American Automobile Association in 2018-the annual expense is $11,600, or $967 a month, $223 a week, $5.58 an hour based on 40 hours a week.
> ...


I've been calling Uber a payday loan for years. I've seen people here try to justify their stupidity by saying that their cars cost less to operate but they also don't take into account the road tax, which are traffic tickets and points that raise your personal car insurance costs.

The short time I did work for Uber as a hack it was a payday loan and I ended up losing money just on the miles alone plus an extra $500 repair to my alternator from constantly having my phone plugged in.



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That is why people should be buying a car that is $3000 or less for this job. The only ones benefiting from a new ride are U/L and the pax. Pay rate doesn't change for a beater.


Didn't Lyft change their policy in some places to 2017 or newer, plus where are you going to get a car that is less than 10 years old that has no dings and is still drivable for less than $3K with less than 100K miles on it?

So if lost car value alone is $11 billion that drivers pay, imagine how much Uber would have to pay for a self driving fleet. Easily their entire sock worth for just the cars.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

my


O-Side Uber said:


> My opinion is a $3k junker is great for delivering pizzas ? not people. These pax's lives are in your hands. If you can live with knowing someone in your car died because you were too cheap to keep a good car running properly... have at it!!!!


 3k beater is maintained could use a paint job but no complaints about it, rides smooth weighs 4500 pounds & has airbags in the back

eitherway they get what they pay for at 1970s cab rates 1970s pintos should qualify, those that care about their life dont summon strangers at obvious illegal wages they order xl,selects,blacks, us friends/family and dont mind paying a legal price AND tipping

people that cant afford cars well they don't care they just late for their job at walmart or wherever they think they actually have abudget to take a cab everywhere

adults know better


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

wearenotthesame said:


> my
> 
> 3k beater is maintained could use a paint job but no complaints about it, rides smooth weighs 4500 pounds & has airbags in the back
> 
> ...


I watched "Taxi Driver" on Netflix recently. It was made in 1975. I looked on his meter in one scene and it had the same minimum fare as an Uber ride. I chuckled. Side note- I rock the same Mohawk as the main character??


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I watched "Taxi Driver" on Netflix recently. It was made in 1975. I looked on his meter in one scene and it had the same minimum fare as an Uber ride. I chuckled. Side note- I rock the same Mohawk as the main character??


watch 1979 episodes of taxi lol & i bet that minimum fare wasnt a 1.3 mile ride & the pax tipped while the driver got 100% of the fare, turned his cab in after cleaning it but used the shops vacuum while other mecanics who were paid above min wage did all the maintenance & repairs..

the 1970s cab rates are on billions of receipts by now, easily verifable last time i checked bigmacs werent .49 like when they debuted in 1969ish but somehow uber lyft get away with paying it 15+ million times per day without any human trafficking charges


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> My opinion is a $3k junker is great for delivering pizzas ? not people. These pax's lives are in your hands. If you can live with knowing someone in your car died because you were too cheap to keep a good car running properly... have at it!!!!


These people get what they pay for. If you want a cheap ride, you ride in a cheap vehicle. Not all $3k vehicles are junk, and, at least in this state, the cars driven for rideshare are safety inspected every year, which is a hell of a lot more reliable and "safe" than the average car on the road that has maintenance performed only when absolutely necessary.

As long as a vehicle can pass a safety inspection, I don't see any reason to exclude them from the service.

Rideshare isn't for everyone, and if you drive the wrong vehicle or are in the wrong market, driving may not be a viable money making option. Does it depreciate vehicles and cost money? Absolutely, however the key to success is maximizing profit while minimizing costs... not much different from any other business.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

For what pax pay they’re lucky if they get from A to B safely in any POS.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> For what pax pay they're lucky if they get from A to B safely in any POS.


Safety-Wise
Hitchhiking is better


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Safety-Wise
> Hitchhiking is better


Let them hitchhike.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Safety-Wise
> Hitchhiking is better


what i dont get as ive never used or would use the service as a rider is when i did have full time jobs back in ancient history if I needed a ride I would just offer someone 5-10$ , a blunt, 6 pack, lunch....at work to drop me off or pick me up, if that option didn't work a friend or family member, and for whatever reason if your out and about im sure at any gas station , store, place with humans im sure if you stand there with the same $5-10 & tell everyone whos walwalking out I got $5-10 for a ride 5 miles north or to ..... im pretty sure youd get a taker not to mention females should have it even easier back in ancient times any female at a bus stop or who caught my eye walking was more than welcome to a free lift no strings just an attempt at their phone number which they could give ya whether real or not

i just dont see how it became so difficult to get a ride, do people just ignore all the humans around them? all of them can use 5-10$+ and most dont mind helping fellow humans if its mutually beneficial or not to much of a Hassle

its also not a crime to walk if ya sol

i mean its so many options it just boggles my mind

do people not have friends or family can they not come up with a solution how to get themselves a few miles with their brains or do they really need a screen & app for everything cuz i dont socialize nearly as much as days past but I guarantee i can get a ride within minutes from a stranger without an app or a phone by walking to the gas station or walmart a mile away waving a $5 bill at cars as I make my way to whatever destination


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> Safety-Wise
> Hitchhiking is better


How is hitchhiking safer? I've driven 44 years with zero accidents or tickets.

Maybe it's just your driving?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That is why people should be buying a car that is $3000 or less for this job. The only ones benefiting from a new ride are U/L and the pax. Pay rate doesn't change for a beater.


Definitely buy a cheap dependable car, If anybody willing to drive for Uber/lyft it's best to have a vehicle just for ride sharing, The biggest winners are the ride sharing companies and the pax and the rates are the same for newer or older cars.


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> How is hitchhiking safer? I've driven 44 years with zero accidents or tickets.
> 
> Maybe it's just your driving?


doubt its much unsafer

any airport lot inspection would disqualify half of cars their inspection forms have to be faked

most people arent seriel killers & rapists yet it happens on uber lyft too

thats all 90% of the app is hitchhiking with a middleman who takes most of the cut

seriously just offer a fair cash price with the 30 humans within 1000 feet of where your leaving and I bet youd get a ride faster than the uber Lyft shows up


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> How is hitchhiking safer? I've driven 44 years with zero accidents or tickets.
> 
> Maybe it's just your driving?


I suspect you're claims of safety, longevity & innocence are a gross Fabrication
of the truth









4th from the right ? Mr @Fozzie Bear ??
Sad ?

Drivers with criminal records will be relegated by "the Algorithm "
to Transportation 0f Human Waste, Body Fluids, Pus & Excretions

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucej...re-business-with-logistics-deal/#6c16ffc83fa5


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

wearenotthesame said:


> my
> 
> 3k beater is maintained could use a paint job but no complaints about it, rides smooth weighs 4500 pounds & has airbags in the back
> 
> ...


Mine was a 2K beater. Drove it for 9 months. Got paid the same rates as 20k car. Maintained excellent ratings. Did my own service.

Just sold it for 2.2k

I must of done something wrong.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Mine was a 2K beater. Drove it for 9 months. Got paid the same rates as 20k car. Maintained excellent ratings. Did my own service.
> 
> Just sold it for 2.2k
> 
> I must of done something wrong.


I drive what most would consider a beater. It's fully depreciated been in an accident years ago with some front end damage that has been repaired. I would be lucky to get $ 1,500 for it on a good day. I have relatively low maintenance cost, but have to do the normal brakes, oil changes, tires, etc. I get the same payout as someone driving a 2017 Subaru that cost 24k.

Before I did rideshare I never drove my car more than 5k miles in a year for a good 5-7 year period so I was starting with miles to burn. Knowing what I know now, I would only consider doing Uber X in either a used almost aged out vehicle that was paid off or in a used hybrid or 40 MPG used sedan. If the car can safely pass the inspection than who cares what a passenger may think.

The smart drivers who are doing this full time are buying used and than flipping their vehicles 18-24 months later and letting the next guy deal with the issues.

Uber/Lyft have essentially taken the equity of drivers vehicle and as @Lee239 stated functioned in new age payday loan scheme. I suspect that they are getting away with this since most of the workforce is part time and does not have a true understanding of the operating cost of their vehicle and thus rideshare economics.

As this industry begins to mature, I am hoping more articles like this will open people's eyes. It does not matter if this a part time gig or full time, or somewhere in between. Uber/ Lyft need to up their rates to include both the driver's time and the cost to operate the vehicle.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> Most Uber drivers seem unaware of how their job costs them when it comes to the value of their cars. We spoke with more than 50 Uber drivers in Los Angeles, Portland, Austin, Dallas, Houston and Charleston, S.C.,
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-uber-makes-its-drivers-pay-11565737028
> For drivers who depend on Uber to make a living, their cars' loss in value is serious. If a driver carries passengers for 40,000 miles a year and incurs depreciation of 29 cents a mile-the average reported by the American Automobile Association in 2018-the annual expense is $11,600, or $967 a month, $223 a week, $5.58 an hour based on 40 hours a week


That is a number that is pulled out of someone's ass. And yet people will believe it.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

ubergrind said:


> As this industry begins to mature, I am hoping more articles like this will open people's eyes. It does not matter if this a part time gig or full time, or somewhere in between. Uber/ Lyft need to up their rates to include both the driver's time and the cost to operate the vehicle.


Fully agree that the model is broken and pax rates need to go up in order for this service to be sustainable. But the gap between full time (must pay the rent/mortgage and feed mouths) and part time (supplemental income to some degree, rent/mortgage already paid) is vast. Vast.

I went against the grain in Jan and leased a fully electric car. Yes, leased. Yes, brand new. I modeled the endeavor on a spreadsheet, factored in all costs I could imagine (including counter-costs such as tax credits and cash rebates for EVs), and on paper it worked. "Worked" being defined as income easily exceeded costs for a two-day workweek in my area. Eight months in and the plan seems to be working (knock on wood). I drive two roughly 8-10 hour weekend shifts per week (with many hours in the PRO 3 point time frames) with both Uber and Lyft apps, accept all requests without screening, and offer water and charge cords.

Income has paid for all vehicle expenses (that's *all* expenses), including funding a savings account with the multiplied out 25 cents per mile lease overage for the month, all meals on the road, and pays for a weeks worth of groceries every weekend.

The lease is for 45K miles over 3 years. I will be turning in the car with 90K miles (I stop driving each day when prorated mileage is hit). The cost per mile over 45K is 25 cents. Repair-wise, the car will still be under warranty when turned in. Then perhaps if all has gone well, rinse and repeat.

---------------
BTW - The best EV scenario I've ever seen is a full time driver I ran into at a charging station who rented an EV from Maven. The car came with free charging! He claimed the thousand dollars he used to spend on gas each month now pays for the monthy rental through Maven.

Not sure how long Maven can keep _that_ up though.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> My opinion is a $3k junker is great for delivering pizzas ? not people. These pax's lives are in your hands. If you can live with knowing someone in your car died because you were too cheap to keep a good car running properly... have at it!!!!


I would have no problem since I know that paxoles like yourself are too cheap to pay for a fare that is fair to the driver. I would have no problem with it as you, the paxole, knowingly are using a service that is exploiting drivers and their hard earned equity. I would have no problem with it as YOU are the one who is "...too cheap to keep a good car running properly" otherwise you would drive yourself which you should do. For the below minimum wages of drivers that are lower than some third world countries wages, your millennial worldview drivel shows your lack of any sense of reality or ability to critically think before writing. Next time please walk or consider buying yourself a car and drive yourself as you are more than likely not a paxole that I, nor most drivers, would want inside my personal vehicle.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> pax rates need to go up in order for this service to be sustainable.


this is the problem right here

the majority of the drivers have no idea how it works and still continue to think that what drivers make is still somehow tied to what the pax pay

what the pax pay is going up....the problem is that it is not going to the drivers, it's going to Uber and Lyft instead

it really looks like it's finally all coming back around where Uber and Lyft are racing to see how much they can push driver pay down while raising what the rider pays and coming out on top to being profitable

at this point I really think it's not going to work in the end, especially with Uber and Lyft losing billions each year on the SDC nonsense


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

_"Once drivers understand that they are liquidating the value of their vehicles, in effect receiving payday loans with their cars as collateral, *the effects may be significant."*_

*I do not believe the "effect" will be significant (ie. Drivers deleting the app)*

One of Uber's and Lyft's advantage over drivers:
?many drivers have No Employment Options
and Schedule Flexibly.

most Drivers are well aware they're being exploited

However these drivers
do nothing to remedy or challenge
other than continue to chauffeur Uber's clients.

⬆ That anemic driver ? response to
earning decreases
Embolden U/L to continue to lower driver earnings
remove incentives
Charge a monthly driver App access fee
And end cleaning fees


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> this is the problem right here


Implicit in my comment is that rates need to go up enough to make it sustainable for both U/L and the driver. Aside from the company's screwing with the portion of the pie that drivers get, we don't seem to be there yet, fare-wise.

I tend to agree with you that it may very well not work out in the end. In retrospect maybe those high cab fares were high for a reason. Just read an article on how going to a fully autonomous fleet (not in my lifetime) won't fix a broken biz model either. We will see.

The bigger question is how will human behavior respond if/when there is an exogeneous shock to the economy whereby few will be able to afford personal transportation. That is what many automakers, especially Tesla, are planning for. We may get a sharing economy out of need rather than out of want.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Implicit in my comment is that rates need to go up enough to make it sustainable for both U/L and the driver. Aside from the company's screwing with the portion of the pie that drivers get, we don't seem to be there yet, fare-wise.
> 
> I tend to agree with you that it may very well not work out in the end. In retrospect maybe those high cab fares were high for a reason. Just read an article on how going to a fully autonomous fleet (not in my lifetime) won't fix a broken biz model either. We will see.
> 
> The bigger question is how will human behavior respond if/when there is an exogeneous shock to the economy whereby few will be able to afford personal transportation. That is what many automakers, especially Tesla, are planning for. We may get a sharing economy out of need rather than out of want.


there is nothing that can be done to make a car drive itself just like a human or even better

not in your lifetime, not ever

you only think it ever can because of all the propaganda they've put out in the news and on the Jetsons and Back to the Future


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> I would have no problem since I know that paxoles like yourself are too cheap to pay for a fare that is fair to the driver. I would have no problem with it as you, the paxole, knowingly are using a service that is exploiting drivers and their hard earned equity. I would have no problem with it as YOU are the one who is "...too cheap to keep a good car running properly" otherwise you would drive yourself which you should do. For the below minimum wages of drivers that are lower than some third world countries wages, your millennial worldview drivel shows your lack of any sense of reality or ability to critically think before writing. Next time please walk or consider buying yourself a car and drive yourself as you are more than likely not a paxole that I, nor most drivers, would want inside my personal vehicle.


There is no reason that an older, less expensive car cannot also be safe. But those that don't know how to keep a car in good safe condition should not use one.

Mine was 14 years old and looked and drove like it just came off the showroom floor.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> My opinion is a $3k junker is great for delivering pizzas ? not people. These pax's lives are in your hands. If you can live with knowing someone in your car died because you were too cheap to keep a good car running properly... have at it!!!!


Just because my car is worth ? doesn't mean it is not safe. I do not cut corners on maintenance or repairs.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Mine was a 2K beater. Drove it for 9 months. Got paid the same rates as 20k car. Maintained excellent ratings. Did my own service.
> 
> Just sold it for 2.2k
> 
> I must of done something wrong.


What city do you drive in? Sounds like the 2k beater worked out for you. Most of the people on here can't do their own services , me included... so a 2k or 3k beater isn't going to take long before it's taken to the shop for repairs that add up quick. There's a way to flip newer cars and not have to drive a beater.



nouberipo said:


> I would have no problem since I know that paxoles like yourself are too cheap to pay for a fare that is fair to the driver. I would have no problem with it as you, the paxole, knowingly are using a service that is exploiting drivers and their hard earned equity. I would have no problem with it as YOU are the one who is "...too cheap to keep a good car running properly" otherwise you would drive yourself which you should do. For the below minimum wages of drivers that are lower than some third world countries wages, your millennial worldview drivel shows your lack of any sense of reality or ability to critically think before writing. Next time please walk or consider buying yourself a car and drive yourself as you are more than likely not a paxole that I, nor most drivers, would want inside my personal vehicle.


I'm a driver bro, but nice rant. I've never paid for an Uber or lyft in my entire life.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> That is why people should be buying a car that is $3000 or less for this job. The only ones benefiting from a new ride are U/L and the pax. Pay rate doesn't change for a beater.


Except that Uber has limited the age of the car, at least in this market 7 years. So, $3000 ain't going to get you much.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I watched "Taxi Driver" on Netflix recently. It was made in 1975. I looked on his meter in one scene and it had the same minimum fare as an Uber ride. I chuckled. Side note- I rock the same Mohawk as the main character??


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Except that Uber has limited the age of the car, at least in this market 7 years. So, $3000 ain't going to get you much.


I hope they pay better than .58 a mile for that kind of requirement.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> My opinion is a $3k junker is great for delivering pizzas ? not people. These pax's lives are in your hands. If you can live with knowing someone in your car died because you were too cheap to keep a good car running properly... have at it!!!!


Love or die. The pax got their ride. And that's all they PAID for


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I hope they pay better than .58 a mile for that kind of requirement.


Amazing that they can demand x and pay z.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> My opinion is a $3k junker is great for delivering pizzas ? not people. These pax's lives are in your hands. If you can live with knowing someone in your car died because you were too cheap to keep a good car running properly... have at it!!!!


Have a seat and settle down; it's time for today's lesson in basic applied economics.

The $3k example price you mentioned for a beater is simply a measure of the desirability (demand) of the car in question and the availability (supply) of similar examples of the car. The price paid for a vehicle gives no indication of its mechanical condition.

A 2007 200,000 mile well-maintained Civic worth $3,0000 may be in safer mechanical condition than a 2017 90,000 mile Civic worth $13,000.



Clothahump said:


> That is a number that is pulled out of someone's ass. And yet people will believe it.


I bought my car for $3,900 and 110,000 miles later I could sell it easily for $3,000. That's 0.8 cents per mile depreciation.

The numbers in the article are likely true for drivers who Uber in showroom-fresh vehicles. And, like the article says, I would bet a lot of them don't realise the hit they're taking. In some markets like Florida, though, Lyft is imposing high depreciation on new ants by requiring new-to-Lyft cars to be 2017 or newer. Which is ridiculous. It's like walking into the Ritz-Carlton and offering $5 for a steak meal. The correct response would be GTFO of here.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Have a seat and settle down; it's time for today's lesson in basic applied economics.
> 
> The $3k example price you mentioned for a beater is simply a measure of the desirability (demand) of the car in question and the availability (supply) of similar examples of the car. The price paid for a vehicle gives no indication of its mechanical condition.
> 
> ...


Before I GTFO bro, why don't you try utilizing some more appropriate adjectives to describe the condition of a vehicle you think we should use for this gig. A "beater" to me, implies that you're talking about a hunk of shit. Your rant however implies that you got a 15k car for 3k. Whatever dude. You picked the wrong word!!! You should of said " 3k diamond ? " not beater or Hooptie!

I'm likely going to flip my newer cars every few years. I'm not a mechanic. I don't want to deal with all that. I don't want to break down on the side of the road with PAX in my car.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

2Cents said:


> View attachment 345015


Problem isn't Uber
⚠Problem is the drivers chauffeuring Uber's clients for pennies ✔


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> Before I GTFO bro, why don't you try utilizing some more appropriate adjectives to describe the condition of a vehicle you think we should use for this gig. A "beater" to me, implies that you're talking about a hunk of shit. Your rant however implies that you got a 15k car for 3k. Whatever dude. You picked the wrong word!!! You should of said " 3k diamond ? " not beater or Hooptie!
> 
> I'm likely going to flip my newer cars every few years. I'm not a mechanic. I don't want to deal with all that. I don't want to break down on the side of the road with PAX in my car.


No, I see no evidence in my rant that I got a $15,000 car for $3,000. This is the second time that you take the price of a vehicle and then make unfounded assumptions. And, yes, "beater" is a good description for my car. Only one of its doors does not have a dent in it, the rear bumper cover is held on with cable ties and it has a small crack in the windshield. It is by no means the "diamond" you assume. It is, however, mechanically sound.

Anyway, the point is that assuming (again) that people are likely to die in a $3,000 car only because it cost $3,000 is baseless.

There is no particular type of car that people "should" be using for this job - it depends on each individual driver. Drive whatever car you want, I say. The mechanically unskilled and those who are naive/uneducated about cars do indeed tend to buy newer cars, replacing them before they reach high mileage. In exchange for this, these drivers will pay much more in depreciation and make less profit. And they are happy with that arrangement. Which is great!


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I see no evidence in my rant that I got a $15,000 car for $3,000. This is the second time that you take the price of a vehicle and then make unfounded assumptions. And, yes, "beater" is a good description for my car. Only one of its doors does not have a dent in it, the rear bumper cover is held on with cable ties and it has a small crack in the windshield. It is by no means the "diamond" you assume. It is, however, mechanically sound.
> 
> Anyway, the point is that assuming (again) that people are likely to die in a $3,000 car only because it cost $3,000 is baseless.
> 
> There is no particular type of car that people "should" be using for this job - it depends on each individual driver. Drive whatever car you want, I say. The mechanically unskilled and those who are naive/uneducated about cars do indeed tend to buy newer cars, replacing them before they reach high mileage. In exchange for this, these drivers will pay much more in depreciation and make less profit. And they are happy with that arrangement. Which is great!


"_There is no particular type of car that people "should" be using for this job"_

If drivers want to Maximize razor thin Profits: preowned Prius
Proven workhorse
Low cost maintenance
50mpg all day long


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> "_There is no particular type of car that people "should" be using for this job"_
> 
> If drivers want to Maximize razor thin Profits: preowned Prius
> Proven workhorse
> ...


Exactly. While there is no particular car that drivers should use to do the job (as seen above with the other poster, some drivers actually do want to pay more and make less profit running newer vehicles), there are particular cars that drivers should use to maximise profit. Which is, as you say, an old Prius. Or Camry or Corolla or Civic etc.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I see no evidence in my rant that I got a $15,000 car for $3,000. This is the second time that you take the price of a vehicle and then make unfounded assumptions. And, yes, "beater" is a good description for my car. Only one of its doors does not have a dent in it, the rear bumper cover is held on with cable ties and it has a small crack in the windshield. It is by no means the "diamond" you assume. It is, however, mechanically sound.
> 
> Anyway, the point is that assuming (again) that people are likely to die in a $3,000 car only because it cost $3,000 is baseless.
> 
> There is no particular type of car that people "should" be using for this job - it depends on each individual driver. Drive whatever car you want, I say. The mechanically unskilled and those who are naive/uneducated about cars do indeed tend to buy newer cars, replacing them before they reach high mileage. In exchange for this, these drivers will pay much more in depreciation and make less profit. And they are happy with that arrangement. Which is great!


I agree that there are factors involved . I'm not trying to beat this into ground. Again , im not a mechanic and I can't even change my own oil. I pay $20 and the dealership does it and details my car right after. My last few vehicles have been new, but I've driven junky cars most of my life. Hand me down vehicles that I drove until the wheels fell off. I'm past that point in my life. I want a nice newer looking car. That is just me. I apologize for triggering you in regards to safety of a 3k vehicle. The biggest safety risk is being broke down on the side of the road. That's all I'm saying . Happy trails ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I want a nice newer looking car. That is just me.


Yes, you are you. And as I already said, some drivers do indeed prefer to pay a premium to have a nice new car. Which is great! After all, if it weren't for you guys buying the newer cars and taking the big depreciation hits for us, there would be no bargain basement, well-maintained beaters for the profit-minded driver to buy.


> I apologize for triggering you in regards to safety of a 3k vehicle.


Lol, I'm not a leftie; I don't get "triggered", nor do I get bothered by passive-aggressive comments like this. If passive-aggressive is your thing then you do you. I see my role here simply as shining a beacon on the darkness of posts that are free from fact or accuracy; no more no less. It's a thankless task but, clearly, someone needs to do it.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes, you are you. And as I already said, some drivers do indeed prefer to pay a premium to have a nice new car. Which is great! After all, if it weren't for you guys buying the newer cars and taking the big depreciation hits for us, there would be no bargain basement, well-maintained beaters for the profit-minded driver to buy.
> Lol, I'm not a leftie; I don't get "triggered", nor do I get bothered by passive-aggressive comments like this. If passive-aggressive is your thing then you do you. I see my role here simply as shining a beacon on the darkness of posts that are free from fact or accuracy; no more no less. It's a thankless task but, clearly, someone needs to do it.


We don't HAVE to agree . I don't even know what city you drive in. Here, in So Cal there are a TON of drivers . I'm sure they would all love to get a car for $3k that they could safely do rideshare with. I'll say this...I've driven MANY ex-Uber drivers that bought a car for 3k that turned out to be a salvage. The car died, seller said ??‍♂ and now they are paying ME to get them to work. Just be mindful of your beacon of light advice you give here. If your intention is to get drivers to by $3k cars so they can be off the road in 6 months, KUDOS! That's brilliant!! And evil ? . Most of the drivers on here know nothing about fixing cars, so your golden advice will likely end their rideshare days soon. Not that I care.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> We don't HAVE to agree . I don't even know what city you drive in. Here, in So Cal there are a TON of drivers . I'm sure they would all love to get a car for $3k that they could safely do rideshare with. I'll say this...I've driven MANY ex-Uber drivers that bought a car for 3k that turned out to be a salvage. The car died, seller said ??‍♂ and now they are paying ME to get them to work. Just be mindful of your beacon of light advice you give here. If your intention is to get drivers to by $3k cars so they can be off the road in 6 months, KUDOS! That's brilliant!! And evil ? . Most of the drivers on here know nothing about fixing cars, so your golden advice will likely end their rideshare days soon. Not that I care.


My 2K car worked well in my market. It would not even qualify in many/most. Mine was beautifully well kept. Spent more in gas, but that's one of those give/take things. My rates were substantially higher than most, so made it work. Our gas prices are lower per gallon as well.

Just a quick piece of advice to those with car loans and/or warranties. Warranties can be voided if the car is being used for rideshare and cars can be repossessed. Just make sure trade dress is off when taking in for warranty repairs


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> My 2K car worked well in my market. It would not even qualify in many/most. Mine was beautifully well kept. Spent more in gas, but that's one of those give/take things.
> 
> Just a quick piece of advice to those with car loans and/or warranties. Warranties can be voided if the car is being used for rideshare and cars can be repossessed.


I never tell the dealership I rideshare. I don't go in there with stickers on my car. It's none of their business .

It's easy to get in over one's head trying to do rideshare with a new car. I totally agree. Especially if you are not setting a significant amount of money aside for repairs or to pay the difference on the note when you need to sell it.

I bought my 2018 Rogue with 2% interest. I have great credit. I rent an apartment by myself on the cheap . I don't live beyond my means. At the rate I'm saving money into a savings account, I should have about 10k saved by the 2nd year. By then the car will have about 60k miles on it. I will have to decide what to do at that time. I can sell it , and pay the difference on the note. Rinse and repeat. Or keep it and just continue to service and repair.

I will be able to use this 2018 for at least 5 more years as a qualifying vehicle . When you go the old beater route , you are going to have to replace the car no matter what because it will age out. That's where the people on this board lose me. I realize that differs between markets. I'm keeping my options open.

Also one last comment. I was saved from a few wrecks already having the newer safer beeping features on the signal , and the front emergency breaking system . I would've totally had a fender bender by now. Truth


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I agree that there are factors involved . I'm not trying to beat this into ground. Again , im not a mechanic and I can't even change my own oil. I pay $20 and the dealership does it and details my car right after. My last few vehicles have been new, but I've driven junky cars most of my life. Hand me down vehicles that I drove until the wheels fell off. I'm past that point in my life. I want a nice newer looking car. That is just me. I apologize for triggering you in regards to safety of a 3k vehicle. The biggest safety risk is being broke down on the side of the road. That's all I'm saying . Happy trails ?


what dealership are you going to that does oil changes and details your car for $20 ?

oil changes are so easy, you are losing time and therefore money by not doing them yourself


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Mossy Nissan . They have several dealerships here. I get sent postcards with specials and take advantage of buying the changes in advance to lock in that price


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> We don't HAVE to agree . I don't even know what city you drive in. Here, in So Cal there are a TON of drivers . I'm sure they would all love to get a car for $3k that they could safely do rideshare with. I'll say this...I've driven MANY ex-Uber drivers that bought a car for 3k that turned out to be a salvage. The car died, seller said ??‍♂ and now they are paying ME to get them to work. Just be mindful of your beacon of light advice you give here. If your intention is to get drivers to by $3k cars so they can be off the road in 6 months, KUDOS! That's brilliant!! And evil ? . Most of the drivers on here know nothing about fixing cars, so your golden advice will likely end their rideshare days soon. Not that I care.


*Reading comprehension. As I said, those who have poor knowledge of cars and are unskilled in car maintenance may well do better to pay the price premium that is attached to the purchase of newer, lower mileage cars. Others who know more about cars, car maintenance and basic repairs will be able to maximise their profits by buying more cost-effective vehicles that are already depreciated. There is no right or wrong answer - as I said above, it all depends on the individual driver.

You are correct in that there always will be people who do not know what they are doing when it comes to buying used cars who do end up buying salvage vehicles or junk that either already has problems or soon will. However, that's a reflection of the poor judgment and self-awareness of these buyers. There are also buyers who know what to look for and get great cars for significantly less than $5,000.

As Clint Eastwood once said, "a man's got to know his limitations". If I were buying, for example, a used light aircraft I would have the common sense to know that I know absolutely nothing about light aircraft. I would also have the common sense to know that, given this, I should avoid especially avoid making any purchase of an older, well used and cheap example without getting expert help. However, common sense and knowing one's limitations are both often absent in many people, as you illustrate with your description of the Uber drivers you know who bought junk.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Mossy Nissan . They have several dealerships here. I get sent postcards with specials and take advantage of buying the changes in advance to lock in that price


Toyota sends me a birthday ? card every year.
Even though I deleted the Uber driver app and sold the Prius last November.

It's the little things ?


----------

